
Ask HN: Can anyone recommend some fulfillment alternatives to Amazon? - newyearnewyou
(I&#x27;m aware there are many that can be found on Google search, I want to see if anyone here has any experience with them...)
======
jdpedrie
Haven't used the service personally (though I have received a couple things
from them), but the Cards Against Humanity people run a fulfillment company:
[https://www.blackbox.cool/](https://www.blackbox.cool/)

~~~
derptacos
Hot damn! My eyes!

~~~
StevePerkins
I usually downvote-on-sight any comment that includes the phrase, "My
eyes!"... because I hate Hacker News' tendency to focus on font kerning
nonsense rather than actual content.

But then I clicked on the link, and had to unvote. My eyes!

~~~
joncrocks
From the FAQs

> Whoa, that header animation is incredible.

> Isn’t it? Paul Robertson made it for us.

[http://probertson.tumblr.com/](http://probertson.tumblr.com/)

~~~
Grue3
The animation is alright. The color of the font that follows, isn't.

------
Zaheer
BTW for anyone that is looking into this space, the term I've seen used around
is 3PL (AKA Third Party Logistics). Lots of old-school as well as new-age
companies that offer this.

~~~
cosmie
Contract Logistics and 4PL are also common terms useful when researching.

The difference tends to be the amount of hand holding and abstraction. With
3PL, you have to know what you're looking for, research 3PL providers that fit
those needs, get quotes from them, select the most appropriate one, monitor
their ongoing performance, and all that jazz. You essentially still need
someone internally with the knowledge to _do_ all of that, even if you're
outsourcing the physical infrastructure. Until you hit a certain size, it's a
very transactional relationship.

With 4PL, you effectively hire a supply chain/logistics consulting company.
They can help you design and streamline your internal processes, they identify
the most appropriate 3PL provider for your needs, they leverage their industry
relationships and knowledge to get you the best deal you're going to get, they
handle the day to day issues that crop up (like pushing back on a provider to
expedite a shipment when they screwed up, and getting them to eat the expedite
cost instead of passing it through to you).

4PL is more expensive, but you don't know what you don't know. And a 4PL
provider teaches you what you don't know, while making sure you don't shoot
yourself in the foot during the process.

------
sethd
I've had a positive experience with Whiplash for the past few years:
[https://www.whiplashmerch.com](https://www.whiplashmerch.com)

Disclaimer: No affiliation with the company other than being a current
customer.

~~~
qhoc
The pricing seems cheap if I read it right. I only ship few hundred items per
month and it's small enough to fit in my basement room (100 sqft). So I guess
storage cost is like $50/mo and $3/item shipping out? That's not bad at all if
correct.

~~~
zer00eyz
If you can do it in your basement keep doing it.

You have fine grained control of your packaging and inserts. These things make
a HUGE difference in customer perception and overall happiness. Opening a
package should be a joy not a chore, and if you can get a surprise in the box
then do it.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/583mj0/g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/583mj0/got_a_free_mini_box_of_cereal_with_my_monoprice/)

------
freshfey
I'm working with [http://www.direct-outbound.com/](http://www.direct-
outbound.com/) to fulfill orders for Action Tea. It works fairly well,
although the shipping prices are a bit tough, but that depends on the volume
and the type of deal you negotiate.

I'm paying 1.60 USD per fulfilment item + shipping. And the whole operation is
in the US, while I'm sitting in Switzerland and shipping worldwide, without
touching the product. I'm doing low-ish numbers, but do know a lot of
eCommerce experts who are doing the exact same thing.

I hope that helps!

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
$1.60 seems too steep sorry. I used few and settled for ship zoom which i had
issues in communication but is really cheap for fulfillment : around $0.60

~~~
freshfey
Price does depend on the type of product though, and again: can be negotiated
if you have certain amounts of volume.

But if it works for you, great!

------
adrr
There's dozens of 3PLs out there. Without any information its impossible to
recommend any. What are your requirements?

Are you bringing your own shipping contracts? Some 3PLs won't let you bring
your own. Is being cost efficient on returns a big deal? Do you need multiple
warehouses for zone skipping or to optimize on delivery times? Do you care how
you interface them(eg: flat file, API)? Are you bringing your own packaging?
Do want to optimize on cost or prefer more features?

Every 3PL is different and cater to different markets. For example newgistics
specializes in returns and handles returns for a lot of the big companies even
though they might not be doing the fulfillment. They also have APIs with their
custom WMS(warehouse management system). Some companies have lots automation
and technology(pick to light, , sorting machines) and some have none.
Automation is very helpful if your sending the same stuff over and the
shipments are very similar. Sorting will save you lots of money if you own
your own shipping contracts and you can presort your daily orders if you have
decent volume.

------
rdschouw
I've used DCL for a couple of years for shipping large numbers of devices.
Recommended.

[http://dclcorp.com](http://dclcorp.com)

------
imroot
I've used [http://www.shipwire.com/](http://www.shipwire.com/) in the past
with a fair amount of happiness. Decent API's, not a horrible cost, and
minimal hassles (I had issues with shrink and damage at Amazon warehouses,
haven't had the same issues at Shipwire yet).

~~~
viggity
so someone either stole or otherwise merch in the warehouse. Does Amazon
reimburse you for the missing goods?

~~~
tyingq
Yes.
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200242960)

------
adamfeldman
Haven't used them but they're integrated with a lot of different shipping
software and have an API
[https://www.shipwire.com/](https://www.shipwire.com/)

~~~
adamfeldman
I work with a number of FBA and merchant-fulfilled ecommerce sellers.

If you don't need FBA, don't use them – tons of issues with their co-mingling
products from different sellers and damaging and losing products.

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
I actually can't imaging _not_ using FBA, at least for any product that I want
people to buy and that has any competitors.

Amazon Prime free shipping _and free returns_ is a super power. If I'm buying
something I'd rather pay a couple dollars more knowing that if something is
wrong with it, I can just print a label and throw it back in the mail to
return it.

A lot of items are just at that awkward price point where, if they are DOA,
they aren't quite worth paying return shipping. And when I buy from Amazon,
half the time if something is wrong they'll just send me a new item without
even requiring a return. Ended up with an extra 64-ounce "beer growler"
because of a faulty lid once. The review system helps enforce good customer
service.

I've ordered a lot from Amazon -- and yes, they screw up sometimes. But
they're very good about fixing issues.

That said, I'm considering a Kickstarter where I might need to ship out a few
hundred posters. Found a local fulfillment house that would charge me $1 for
pack-and-ship per item, on top of postage and actual packaging costs. Much
cheaper than FBA and, as you point out, less likely to end up with co-mingled
items.

------
fencepost
I don't have experience with either, but I believe both UPS and FedEx have
logistics and fulfillment services. I used to see a lot of online orders
coming out of UPS facilities based on the shipping labels.

------
ckib16
The only logistics / fulfillment experience I've had so far has been Flexport
(excellent BTW). They currently don't do 3PL - but may want to keep an eye on
them as they expand.

However, my brother is also big into FBA and just expanded into 3PL - I'll get
his info and re-post here when I have it.

FYI - I started a newsletter to cover this stuff. Fast-paced niche, so I
figured why not curate the best info and share.

[https://private-label-weekly.ongoodbits.com/](https://private-label-
weekly.ongoodbits.com/)

~~~
ckib16
Update - so...my bad. My brother actually uses
[http://www.zebrapals.com/](http://www.zebrapals.com/) which is a logistics
company but NOT a fulfillment center. They take your shipment, inspect, label
etc. and send to the fulfillment center.

He has had great success with them, if you need those services.

------
pmvinuelas
EasyPost is doing fulfillment as well and they are a YC graduate. If you want
to get a quote you can reach out to their Head of Fulfillment, Paul Vinuelas,
at paulv@easypost.com.

So far they have the simplest and straightforward pricing model. All inclusive
rate so you don't have to think of all the fees that the other 3PL companies
ding you with.

~~~
plandis
It's weird that you are talking about yourself in third person ;)

~~~
pmvinuelas
wasn't trying to be weird :)

------
galaxy4ce
[http://www.landislogistics.com](http://www.landislogistics.com)

------
prahv
Shotput is a YC company that was in the S15 batch that does this. Awesome
founders and great company.

[https://shotput.com/](https://shotput.com/)

------
omegabloom
ive owned and sold a 3pl back in 2007 and now run a global fulfillment
platform - [http://goodmove.xyz](http://goodmove.xyz)

we have hooks into multiple warehouses all around the world - mostly in
California but a couple in Hong Kong which greatly reduces costs (assuming
your manufacturing there).

happy to help people out with questions, etc - mike.kirk@goodmove.xyz

------
Animats
Both FedEx and UPS offer fulfillment services. Both seem to be designed for
larger sellers, but ask.

------
owd_dotcom
We do that! [http://owd.com](http://owd.com)

------
yisymphony
Our company, SymphonyCommerce.com, provide Amazon-like infrastructure for
eCommerece.

------
rawoke083600
In south africa.. try www.pricecheck.co.za

